# Anne, Marie und Laura auf [...-]fang für sms-sofort.com



## Reducal (6 November 2009)

Zur Zeit kursieren zahlreiche Einträge z. B. bei den Lokalisten. Die Nutzer der Plattform werden auf verschiedene Websites mit bunten Bildchens halbnackerter Weibchen gelockt.


> *RACHE IST SÜSS - DIE GANZE WELT SOLL SEHEN, WIE MARIE ENTJUNGFERT WURDE!!!**
> 
> MEHR BILDER + DAS ENTJUNGFERUNGSVIDEO??*


...und dort ist nur ein Link, der da lautet:





> *GEHEIM TIPP: Sofort SMS aus dem Internet verschicken. Super zum verarschen... *g*


Der Link führt dann zu einem weit über die sächsische Landesgrenze bekannte Zully-Media GmbH mit einem ihrer nicht witzigen Geschäftspraktiken.



:quaengel::dagegen:


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2009)

*AW: Anne, Marie und Laura auf [...-]fang für sms-sofort.com*

Auf  lokalisten.de  tummeln sich anscheinend auch  Links auf Aboabzocke  z.B Vivis-Homepage.de

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/59975-united-payment-limited-muss-ich-zahlen.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 November 2009)

*AW: Anne, Marie und Laura auf [...-]fang für sms-sofort.c***

Es läuft doch seit Jahren immer gleich: Die internationale Telemedia-Brut trifft sich zu ihren Glitzermessen, da läuft dann alles 'rum, was Rang, Namen - aber oft wenig Moral hat. Auch alle großen deutschen Firmen stolpern beschwipst über die Gänge. Viel nacktes Fleisch, allerlei in den Gläsern (und auf den Tischen?).

Da macht man dann so tolle Aussagen wie: "Das Potential sozialer Netzwerke muß besser ausgeschöpft werden". Und - was für eine Überraschung - kurz darauf beginnen europaweit -  ja: weltweit! - die Beschwerden, weil das meiste, was dort passiert, im Grenzbereich zwischen Legalität und Betrug stattfindet. Auf beiden Seiten der Grenze.

Und dann kommt Jahre später irgendein toller Regierungsquark von wegen "man muß Verbraucher besser schützen". War schon bei Audiotex in den späten 80ern und 90ern so, war auch bei Dialern so, war auch bei Premium-SMS so,  wird auch hier so sein.

Was nicht verstanden wird, ist, dass *grundsätzlich alle* dieser Konzepte auf Kosten der Verbraucher funktionieren - wie auch sonst, das Geld fällt nicht vom Himmel.

Wenn sich also Beschwerden zu den sozialen Netzwerken jetzt häufen, ist das vorhersehbar gewesen. Da muß es ein ganz deutliches Umdenken bei der Politik geben: was sind die wirklich schützenswerten Interessen? Millionengewinne bei den Unternehmen oder die Verbraucher. Aber da wird sich nichts ändern. Wer zahlt, schafft halt an.

Das war das Wort zum Freitag von
aka-aka


----------



## Teleton (6 November 2009)

*AW: Anne, Marie und Laura auf [...-]fang für sms-sofort.com*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Was nicht verstanden wird, ist, dass *grundsätzlich alle* dieser Konzepte auf Kosten der Verbraucher funktionieren - wie auch sonst, das Geld fällt nicht vom Himmel.
> .....
> Das war das Wort zum Freitag von
> aka-aka


Schönes Wort, ich sehe es auch so. Das Grundproblem besteht darin, dass anscheinend bei den zuständigen Stellen der Irrglaube besteht, dass es in den Gewerben auch weisse Schafe gibt und nicht nahezu ausnahmslos alle Anbieter Schurken sind. Dabei zeigt der sofortige Tod des Dialer durch eine Preisangabe, dass kein einziger Verbraucher den Mist haben wollte. Das gleiche gilt auch für Premium-SMS, kein Verbraucher will ein Abo und natürlich auch bei Internetvertragsfallen.
Hat man sich erst von der falschen Vorstellung befreit, dass auch seriöse Firmen existieren, erkennt man den Mist als das was es ist:reine Abzocke die auf Unachtsame zielt.


----------

